# 6.2 image on HR10-250



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I know this probably isn't possible because someone would have done it already, but has anyone tried to take a image of the 6.2 software from a Tivo such as the HDVR2 or SD-DVR40 and tried to apply it to the hard drive in your HR10-250? I've heard people say that images are receiver specific, and I've heard them say that they are not, and I figured they aren't since you can get one of those Instacake CD's.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Won't work.
The 6.2 images from those units, don't have the updated dssapp (I think that is the name of it), to handle the HD aspects of the HR10-250


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Amongst other issues. And yes, it's been tried.

Is it completely impossible? Probably not.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

It's probably *technically* possible, if somebody wants to take the time to do it. Course, I imagine so is sticking an MPEG-4 decoder into the receiver too, if you know what you're doing and have some free time. I don't see anybody doing it though lol


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> It's probably *technically* possible, if somebody wants to take the time to do it. Course, I imagine so is sticking an MPEG-4 decoder into the receiver too, if you know what you're doing and have some free time. I don't see anybody doing it though lol


We can dream that Tivo will one day go bankrupt and make all of their software Open Source!!!!

But with the patents they have and the new partnerships they've signed, this is highly unlikely. Even if they continue to lose money, they'd be bought before they went under completely.

An open source DVR software package that could run on existing Tivo hardware with all new features and no subscription would be awesome. The hacking community has done a lot already to add features, but having the source would be a huge leap forward in this effort.

Even ReplayTV has all but disappeared, but is now selling a PC Version of their software...so seeing the source out there is very unlikely.

-h


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I have no problem paying the fee to Tivo (Be it directly to Tivo or through Directv). I've used our cable companies DVR, and I can't STAND the TV Guide they use!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> It's probably *technically* possible, if somebody wants to take the time to do it. Course, I imagine so is sticking an MPEG-4 decoder into the receiver too, if you know what you're doing and have some free time. I don't see anybody doing it though lol


I'd guess that getting Ka/MPEG4 working is pretty much impossible. However, I'd think getting a hack of 6.x running is probably more doable. But it's a significant work effort, and I'd guess nobody is really going to kill themselves trying until we're certain that no 6.x upgrade is coming from D*.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

harley3k said:


> We can dream that Tivo will one day go bankrupt and make all of their software Open Source!!!!


Speak for yourself you ingrate!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

harley3k said:


> We can dream that Tivo will one day go bankrupt.....


Blasphemy!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought they have always been bankrupt.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I thought they have always been bankrupt.


Not bankrupt, just never profitable, I believe.

They may have had 1 quarter of profit recently, or I am misremembering....anyone know?

-h


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

harley3k said:


> Not bankrupt, just never profitable, I believe.
> 
> They may have had 1 quarter of profit recently, or I am misremembering....anyone know?
> 
> -h


They came close to not losing money after July 05 quarter, but has since bumped up R&D investment and E* litigation cost. They currently (after this past July 06 quarter) has $75mil cash and no debt, after losing $6.4mil in this quarter. They project to lose $12-17mil in Oct 06 quarter due to holiday season inventory build-up, which they'll probably recoup in 1st half of 07, so they are far away from bankrupt any time soon.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Won't work.
> The 6.2 images from those units, don't have the updated dssapp (I think that is the name of it), to handle the HD aspects of the HR10-250


So when will 6.x be available for the HR10?

/me ducks and hides


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> So when will 6.x be available for the HR10?
> 
> /me ducks and hides


Scott it's been out for a week or so, they were only rolling out during that period you were traveling to Texas.


----------

